# Allis Chalmers 5050 Tractor



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

This my Allis Chalmers 5050 tractor. I'm not sure the exact year but it's a late 70's. It's been in my family since it was brand new. It's a 50hp diesel. Since it's only 2wd I don't use it for plowing, but I use it to haul out firewood, bushhog, and other odd jobs. I know I need a new exsuast pipe (when I was bushhoging a tree branch hit it and bent it). I realy love it, but I wish it was 4wd. It has alot of sentamental value to me.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Some more pics.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool. That bucket looks too small though. I think it can do more than that. It would plow just fine and you might not even need chains.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

What's the push mower out the back there?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Banksy;831100 said:


> Cool. That bucket looks too small though. I think it can do more than that. It would plow just fine and you might not even need chains.


Ya, I've been thinking about buying a bigger bucket. But I would keep the old bucket to becouse that's the bucket that came with it.



Doin_It;831101 said:


> What's the push mower out the back there?


That's my self propeled Yard Man. I was mowing some leaves. The biulding behind it is a chicken coop.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's neat you have kept it in the family. Looks like a real workhorse.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Banksy;831113 said:


> That's neat you have kept it in the family. Looks like a real workhorse.


My uncle has a 1960's Allis Chalmers D15 that my great grandfather bought brand new. Then my grand father sold it. Then my uncle bought it a few years ago. When my uncle dies it will be handed down to me.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's kind of bitter sweet..


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

hey nice old iron. atleast im not the only one with old iron


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;831152 said:


> hey nice old iron. atleast im not the only one with old iron


I've considered putting an old blade on it like you have on your backhoe, but I would have to buy chains for it and my acounts a to far apart to use it as a back up.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Put a blade on that Chalmers & some chains. It will push the snow.

When I was little my grandfather had a JD 4430 2wd cab and about a 9' blade on the front, wheel weights and that ol Deere pushed some big storms on the farm and he had a 4wd Deere with loader (but no cab,brrr) that mainly had the winters off.

Also have two uncles that each have a Farmall H's with front loaders, straight blades, chains and old oil barrels on the back full of gravel and they push great.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;831309 said:


> I've considered putting an old blade on it like you have on your backhoe, but I would have to buy chains for it and my acounts a to far apart to use it as a back up.


ya I dont need chains because I have the backhoe for really good weight ballast. you dont have anything unless you make ballast. I see a lot of ppl take a 55gallon drum and put a drawbar in the middle and fill it with concrete


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;831603 said:


> ya I dont need chains because I have the backhoe for really good weight ballast. you dont have anything unless you make ballast. I see a lot of ppl take a 55gallon drum and put a drawbar in the middle and fill it with concrete


Fill the drum with water, it will freeze and it doesnt go anywhere, weighs enough too. Atleast with the water at the end of the season you could use the drum again, Concrete you couldnt even think of using :laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;831772 said:


> Fill the drum with water, it will freeze and it doesnt go anywhere, weighs enough too. Atleast with the water at the end of the season you could use the drum again, Concrete you couldnt even think of using :laughing:


ya but you use water when it freezes it will bust the barrel. and plus if you want counter weight in the summer. you cant fill the barrel with much water if you cut holes on the barrel to slide a draw bar thru it.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;831802 said:


> ya but you use water when it freezes it will bust the barrel. and plus if you want counter weight in the summer. you cant fill the barrel with much water if you cut holes on the barrel to slide a draw bar thru it.


You're killing me


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;831603 said:


> ya I dont need chains because I have the backhoe for really good weight ballast. you dont have anything unless you make ballast. I see a lot of ppl take a 55gallon drum and put a drawbar in the middle and fill it with concrete


I might try that. But I still think I will need chains on it.


----------

